# Cabela's King Kat - 4 Bait Rods?



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone have experience or use these? I'm looking some cheap-0 9 foot bait rods and these look pretty decent.

Not that it matters but I plan to mate them with my Cabela Salt Strikers which have held up for almost 6 years now..

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the rod you are looking at but have had a couple of Hurricane Black Beauties in 9' for bait rods. I have had them for a couple of years and they have held up. They are $25 at Academy.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/hur...pid-168323?color=Black&N=101394131+4294956745


----------



## craftedraven (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been using a couple of these for over a year now. They seem to be descent.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002K86V6M/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1412630539&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


----------

